# Where do you buy a bike if you're flat broke?



## Deleted member 20519 (6 May 2012)

Got absolutely no money right now. My bike's failed on me, going to cost a lot to fix it. I've not cycled for about a week and I'm desperate to get back on the trails!

Any idea where I could get a really cheap bike to use?


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 May 2012)

household recycling centre


----------



## Norm (6 May 2012)

mr Mag00 said:


> household recycling centre


+1 - a.k.a. local tip. Try also your local freecycle site.


----------



## caimg (6 May 2012)

If you want to be really altruistic you could steal one from somebody, that'd cost you nothing. Then, when you're nicked, the police will wait for a while and then the bike will eventually be given to someone else who needs a bike, and they wouldn't have needed to do anything bad to get it. 

Win win!


----------



## caimg (6 May 2012)

On a serious note...is there anything you could sell to buy a cheap one from eBay?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 May 2012)

Thanks for the tips.

Maggot, there's no good ads on Freecycle right now.

I just really wish I had money for a bike, I'm sick of buying super cheap ones that work for 2 weeks and then I have to throw them away.


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2012)

Norm said:


> +1 - a.k.a. local tip. Try also your local freecycle site.


 
+1
Although our tip is privately run so they do not let you have anything , and our freecycle is overun with booters waiting to pounce.What about gumtree/local newspapers?


----------



## Manonabike (7 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> +1
> Although our tip is privately run so they do not let you have anything , and our freecycle is overun with booters waiting to pounce.What about gumtree/local newspapers?
> 
> To the OP , why are your bikes only lasting 2 weeks? even a cheap /free second hand bike should last longer if some basic maintenence is caried out.


 
Probably I'm not the only one here that thinks the OP might be looking for a kind donor / cheap bike here


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

Put a post up here in the classifieds section, in the wanted, or exchange/free sections. There might be someone with an old bike needing a home.

* Fnaar.....dont, ok. Iv already thought it.


----------



## Ih007 (8 May 2012)

I never seem to find anything on Freecycle, but keep watching in hope. Don't hold your breath for that as a source.


----------



## jann71 (8 May 2012)

How tall are you?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (8 May 2012)

jann71 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


 
Around 5"3ish, I'm only 14


----------



## mcshroom (8 May 2012)

Have a look for a 2nd hand bike shop or a recycling project. They are likely to have some cheap bikes, and especially with the recycling projects, if you get involved with them you may be able to learn a lot about how to fix and maintain bikes yourself as well (and possibly get to do a bit of welding/braising/shot blasting etc.)

Are any of these useful?


----------



## compo (8 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> +1
> Although our tip is privately run so they do not let you have anything , and our freecycle is overun with booters waiting to pounce.What about gumtree/local newspapers?


 
I agree about Freecycle. It has been overtaken with bootsaler and Ebayers. Mostly now when I give stuff away I take it directly to a charity shop. This doesn't help the OP get a bike, sorry!


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2012)

compo said:


> I agree about Freecycle. It has been overtaken with bootsaler and Ebayers. Mostly now when I give stuff away I take it directly to a charity shop. This doesn't help the OP get a bike, sorry!


 
Yup i am considering cancelling my freecycle account, you see to many items that are listed as taken within minutes of posting and you see posts every day for brand new items , heck someone was after an iphone 4 ! and then you get people after brand new furniture .... its amazing how many people are always looking to furnish a house to a specific taste ...FFS if your that desperate for furniture then you should be thankful you have something that is in good condition regardless of colour.
When i offer items i wait at least a day before deciding who should have an item, if all they send is a " can i have this plz txt me on XXXXX" then they get binned.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 May 2012)

mcshroom said:


> ...you may be able to learn a lot about how to fix and maintain bikes yourself as well (and possibly get to do a bit of welding/braising/shot blasting etc.)



+1 There is simply no way I could afford to cycle as often as I do without trying to fix my bike myself. It's my birthday soon and I've dropped heavy hints about a Haynes manual


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> +1 There is simply no way I could afford to cycle as often as I do without trying to fix my bike myself. It's my birthday soon and I've dropped heavy hints about a Haynes manual


Thats what birthday an x mas are for, last xmas i just asked for cash to buy parts .


----------



## compo (8 May 2012)

All around where I live we see bikes not very securely chained to lamposts on roundabouts and the railings along the main roads. These are not ghost bikes. I believe them to be bait bikes put there by the police. If I wanted a bike for a fiver I would ask the local pikies, but then I live a few hundred yards from a gypsy site. As for fixing bikes I was building them when I was a pre teen, as were most of the other kids my way. We used to go to the scrap yard and throw the bits over the fence, then go round and collect them. Right through till about the 1980's bikes were virtually give away items, and spares where 10 bob a dozen.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 May 2012)

What about police auctions? I got some astounding bargains when I was a kid.


----------



## Red Light (8 May 2012)

compo said:


> I agree about Freecycle. It has been overtaken with bootsaler and Ebayers. Mostly now when I give stuff away I take it directly to a charity shop.


 
I have in the past when I have something significant to give away - a set of furniture or when we no longer needed the baby cots and other baby paraphenalia, I have asked social services to suggest a family that deserved it and to ask them if they would like it. I then delivered it direct to them. Much better than using Freeloaders or Craigslust


----------



## Red Light (8 May 2012)

Try http://www.thebikestation.org.uk/ in Glasgow. Go on one of their Fix your own bike sessions and maybe help out and you might find they let you repair and have one of their donated bikes. But you will have to work for it rather than expect a free handout. And in the process you will learn how to maintain your bike and keep it from falling apart.


----------



## Silver Fox (9 May 2012)

compo said:


> If I wanted a bike for a fiver I would ask the local pikies.


 
I was thinking that myself, word is they do a nice line in Yeti 575's and Trek 4900's .


----------



## lpretro1 (9 May 2012)

Try Recycle Outdor Gear site - http://recycleoutdoorgear.com/


----------



## scotty110788 (10 May 2012)

Only 14, then use your business spirit  paper round, 5-10 quid week, wash cars after school/weekends using ya parents cleaning stuff under sink and charge like 3-4 quid per car, anymore than that and your talking notes which results in door in your face  plus pocket money and your away as it all stacks up


----------



## musa (10 May 2012)

If you have the old bike sitting there, sell it for parts, take it apart and sell it


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 May 2012)

Without wishing to sound like too much of a biddy, my Grifter fell to pieces when I was thirteen and my dad lent me the £200 for a Raleigh Mustang (£200) and took all my paper round money (£6.40 a week) until it was paid back. So do you think it made me appreciative of my bike? Well certainly, but I still envied the rich kids who got bikes as gifts


----------

